# Checkout my SandyBridge i7



## sam9s (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey guys finally after a month of research I finally managed to assemble my sandy bridge ....... I still have to do a lot (in terms of OC) and would share that as well in a new thread. For now enjoy some pics.

To begin with below is my final config...

_Processor_:* Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge*
_Mobo_: *ASUS P8P67 Pro*
_RAM_:* G.Skill 16GB (4X4) 1600 Mhz DDR3*
_Primary HDD_: *Intel X-25M 80GB SSD *
_Secondary HDD_ : *3.0 TB WD and Seagate*
_Cabinet_: *CM690*
_GPU_ : *Sapphire HD5850 X 2 Crossfire*
_AirCooler _: *CoolerMaster N620*
_Powersupply_: *Cooler master 650 W*  EDIT :: Upgraded to *Corsair TX750W* 

This is without the monitor, keyboard, mouse, an all coz I already had those. Lets hope its worth it.

I have assembled the system. We now have to see how far we can OC it. To begin with few snaps of my Rig......... 

*i52.tinypic.com/2z4l9hd.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/1op3eu.jpg
*i52.tinypic.com/11llkd0.jpg
*i53.tinypic.com/2nanv3c.jpg
*i55.tinypic.com/14bhuli.jpg
*i55.tinypic.com/2u8e1zt.jpg
*i51.tinypic.com/maxde9.jpg



*Will continue with first impressions and few benchmarks........... Would love to have inputs from you all. ....... *


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

Price of components?
Y did u get 5850?


----------



## Krow (Apr 19, 2011)

How much did you pay for the SSD?

Pics too please. All the best for OCing. have fun!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 19, 2011)

I see 5 hard disks. Any plan to use RAID or just you simply want a lot of storage?


----------



## DirtDiver (Apr 19, 2011)

Congratulations! Posting the prices will help a lot of people who r researching for their sandy bridge builds(including me)


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2011)

*@ mailme*, I already had one 5850, just bought another to crossfire .... 5850 is one hell of a card..... still competing with even 6870. There was no point in getting a new 68XX card as 5850 still kicks ass ....... 

SSD set me back neat 9500 .. ... expensive eh! but thats the intel X-25M one coz its the prime model ... you can get a corsair one for around 8K ..... But its worth man .... hits a sequential read of *250MB/s* right out of the box ....... windows loads under *4 seconds flat*... , if that is not sufficient....... was able to install Win 7 ulti x64 from a to z on the drive in just under *9 minutes*....  

I am loading all my applications as I type, would provide all details and benchmarks .....

I will post the prices in a moment ....



Liverpool_fan said:


> I see 5 hard disks. Any plan to use RAID or just you simply want a lot of storage?



I did a raid 0, just to try the heck .... performance was decent, but for a person like me who keeps playing with the images, its just too tedious to keep setting it ...... SSD on the other hand brings a whole new world as far as performance goes .... its amazingly fast, and I haven't even OCed my CPU yet ....


----------



## akshayt (Apr 19, 2011)

Processor: Core i7 2600K Sandy Bridge GOOD
Mobo: ASUS P8P67 Pro DECENT but not recommended because Rashi service sux in India
RAM: G.Skill 16GB (4X4) 1600 Mhz DDR3 NOT NEEDED FOR GAMING, 8GB is enough. Go for 2000Mhz RAM CAS 7/8 if you want performance.

Primary HDD: Intel X-25M 80GB SSD GOOD

Secondary HDD : 5.0 TB WD and Seagate NOT NEEDED FOR GAMING, but depends on you 

Cabinet: CM690 GET HAF 932/X

GPU : Sapphire HD5850X2 Crossfire (this might go to single card as my Bro wants one)
6850CF is faster. In most newer games at highest settings even a single 6970 2gb comes really close.

AirCooler : CoolerMaster N620
Get V6GT or V10

Powersupply: Cooler master 650 W
NOT GOOD ENOUGH
You will fry your rig, especially with overclocking.



MINIMUM PSU for you
800 watts GOLD
850-900 watts Bronze

SAFE LONG TERM INVESTMENT
1000+ watts GOLD

At least get a Coolermaster SilentProM 850-1000 watts or Seasonic X850. Best would be Corsair AX850 or more or Seasonic X850 or more. Though I would buy a 1000+ watts PSU if I were you


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2011)

Sam, good stuff.

Which CM PSU unit you got..?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2011)

asingh said:


> Sam, good stuff.
> 
> Which CM PSU unit you got..?



Its *eXtreme PowerPlus 650W*


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats on the purchase. Especially liked the SSD and the cooler too. You sure the SSD takes 4 seconds to load Win 7?
But why that PSU?


----------



## ico (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats on your purchase Sam9s. 

Don't go for another HD 5850 now as it won't give you proper scaling. Stick with your current one and go for HD 6950 crossfire later.

*Edit:* Have you bought another HD 5850??



sam9s said:


> Its *eXtreme PowerPlus 650W*


CM Extreme PowerPlus is not good.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2011)

*@ sam9s*

Congrats mate. That is one solid rig and is extremely future proof because you can upgrade to 1155 ivybridge processors in future.

But why cm extreme power series? Those have great issues. Its better tio change them and invest in a seasonic, corsair , antec etc to ensure your system stays safe.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2011)

akshayt said:


> Mobo: ASUS P8P67 Pro DECENT but not recommended because Rashi service sux in India[/b]



No need for rashi.. ASUS is rock solid board...... had *ASUS P5B Delux* in my previous rig with C2D@3.21. used it for full 5 years pretty vigorously and it can still go another 5 ..... solid board, no questions about it ... and very OC friendly ....



> RAM: G.Skill 16GB (4X4) 1600 Mhz DDR3 NOT NEEDED FOR GAMING, 8GB is enough. Go for 2000Mhz RAM CAS 7/8 if you want performance.



Not for gaming my friend, this is all for visualization, I will be using VMWare and Oracle Virtual Box for my office activities. 16 GB will make sure that I do not run out of juice when running multiple VMs simultaneously ..... 

Check out *THIS* article, its been tested that there's very little point in buying anything faster than 1,600MHz ATM specially for games....

Infact I will quote the conclusion ffor users who do not want to read the entire article ...



> Conclusion of what to Buy
> 
> If you're the type of person that runs dozens of applications all at once, then a higher memory frequency does help, particularly when you're running demanding software. However, our testing shows that memory rated at over 1,866MHz doesn't give much extra performance. Worse still, in some applications only 1,333MHz memory gives a performance penalty, *meaning that 1,600MHz memory is fine.*
> 
> ...



In a nut shell I did some homework before going for my stuff....




akshayt said:


> Primary HDD: Intel X-25M 80GB SSD GOOD




Good!!! its fukin awsome ....... its like my system is on nitro/steroids ..... havent come across an application yet that has taken more than a second to open, be it office or burning suit image editing....whatever........




akshayt said:


> Cabinet: CM690 GET HAF 932/X


 ...  ...... nothing that HAF has,,,,, justifies the purchase ..... CM690 is a fine cabinet.....proper ventilation (6 fans), complete screw less design, sound proof, rubber damping,vibration free .... u name it



akshayt said:


> GPU : Sapphire HD5850X2 Crossfire .
> 6850CF is faster.



Nope *5850CF is equality good as 6850CF* infact in a couple off scenarios better ...... check out the benchmark ....

*i52.tinypic.com/2ugi554.jpg

As you can see in few games like Metro, battlefield BC2, Mass Effect 5850CF is performing better ..................... told you homework done 



akshayt said:


> AirCooler : CoolerMaster N620
> Get V6GT or V10



Lets see if temperatures aren't maintained during OCing, will do a change ... its keeping the CPU@35C Idle ATM which is kinda ok I guess...



akshayt said:


> Powersupply: Cooler master 650 W
> NOT GOOD ENOUGH
> MINIMUM PSU for you
> 800 watts GOLD
> 850-900 watts Bronze



Agreed PSU is something I will upgrad, not that its bad as it was working perfectly in my previous rig C2D@3.21 with same 4 HDD and one 5850. Anyway will try to get an 800 one ......



ithehappy said:


> Congrats on the purchase. Especially liked the SSD and the cooler too. You sure the SSD takes 4 seconds to load Win 7?
> But why that PSU?



Well I am not counting the POST ...... starting from the log-in screen to ur desktop ,,,, 6 sec max (around 80 processes till now loading at background)... I will try to create a you tube video if possible .....



ico said:


> *Edit:* Have you bought another HD 5850??



Yes I have as the performance was doubled, but I am sure my bros gonna take it ..... specially as he as seen that with a single card as well there is no fps lag in any off the current gen games what so ever ..... so the other one will go to him in all probability ....


----------



## d3p (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats Sam9s....

Why Cm extreme PSU ??? 



sam9s said:


> *i52.tinypic.com/nwlht2.jpg
> 
> *Will continue with first impressions and few benchmarks........... Would love to have inputs from you all. ....... *



Your need to plan your cable management very soon. It looks very much dirty & that cable management doesn't justify the CM 690.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Apr 19, 2011)

congrats sam9s.


----------



## bhushan2k (Apr 19, 2011)

congrats mate..too good purchase..


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Well I am not counting the POST ...... starting from the log-in screen to ur desktop ,,,, 6 sec max (around 80 processes till now loading at background)... I will try to create a you tube video if possible



That would be very kind of you. I still can't believe 6 seconds! WOW. Compare to normal HDD it's 5x faster, great.

and you said the CPU Idle is 35°C, what's the ambient?


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 19, 2011)

sam9s said:


> SSD set me back neat 9500 .. ... expensive eh! but thats the intel X-25M one coz its the prime model ... you can get a corsair one for around 8K ..... But its worth man .... hits a sequential read of *250MB/s* right out of the box ....... windows loads under *4 seconds flat*... , if that is not sufficient....... was able to install Win 7 ulti x64 from a to z on the drive in just under *9 minutes*....



Congrats Dude... love the load up speeds of WIndows.. its freaking Awesome, killer man... I thought that U might go for the latest Intel 510 SSD or the OCZ Vertex 3 SSD but who cares, u got the SSD wen many of us here are cursing the spinning mode of our HDDs to churn up a lil' bit more Mb per sec .. lol...



> akshayt wrote:
> AirCooler : Get V6GT or V10



Hey thats a total useless air cooler, infact its just worse buddy... the cooling and temp lowering speeds are far worse than the T.R.U.E 120 (Rev C) or even the Prolimatech MEga Halems or Noctua NH D-14...


----------



## arko1983 (Apr 19, 2011)

> CQuote:
> Originally Posted by akshayt
> Cabinet: CM690 GET HAF 932/X
> ... ...... nothing that HAF has,,,,, justifies the purchase ..... CM690 is a fine cabinet.....proper ventilation (6 fans), complete screw less design, sound proof, rubber damping,vibration free .... u name it



Full tower is needed for so much hardware to keep things cool & airy. So haf x is good enough.Ur mid tower is totally cramped man.
And for power supply if u want to put more gfx cards ie 2 or 3 better buy corsair 1000hx to protect ur investment.Heat,dust & bad psu r the enemy of our pc investments


----------



## vickybat (Apr 19, 2011)

I would suggest *antec TPQ quattro 1200W @ 14K *(Same price as corsair hx1000). It can handle 4 way gtx 580 sli with ease and is 80+ silver certified to ensure lower electricity bills.


----------



## Piyush (Apr 19, 2011)

thats a very nice purchase
congrats sam
and just 6 sec to load windows?!?!?....I'm starting to hate myself waiting for the desktop to load


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2011)

d3p5kor said:


> Congrats Sam9s....
> 
> Your need to plan your cable management very soon. It looks very much dirty & that cable management doesn't justify the CM 690.



I know I am not much good in cable management ..lolzz ...... but getting this alone done took me 4 hours at a stretch .... I was so tired after the complete built, I didnt have the guts left to do a proper cable management  ...... all sata cables are still at the back, I got 4 SATA IIs HDDs, 2 Optical drives, and one SSD, so you can see, lot of cabling is still not visible ....



ithehappy said:


> That would be very kind of you. I still can't believe 6 seconds! WOW. Compare to normal HDD it's 5x faster, great.
> 
> and you said the CPU Idle is 35°C, what's the ambient?



It is actually you got tir figure exactly right, 5x faster  ....... I uploaded few more applications and windows does not seem to slow down .....( and mind you I have not even yet OCed the PC) ............ check out *THIS* article, and you would know what I mean .....

However to be frank, and transparent, the applications that uses internet to load creates a mess, like I use Trillian as my chat client, and what I installed that, I could ealisy see 1.5 seconds added to my 6 sec record, coz the bloody application connects to internet and then loads  ..... 

Coming to the ambient, I guess it was around 32-33C, I am not sure, but AC is switched off ATM, so what ever is the actuall temp is the ambient temp .....



ashu888ashu888 said:


> Congrats Dude... love the load up speeds of WIndows.. its freaking Awesome, killer man... I thought that U might go for the latest Intel 510 SSD or the OCZ Vertex 3 SSD but who cares, u got the SSD wen many of us here are cursing the spinning mode of our HDDs to churn up a lil' bit more Mb per sec .. lol...
> 
> Hey thats a total useless air cooler, infact its just worse buddy... the cooling and temp lowering speeds are far worse than the T.R.U.E 120 (Rev C) or even the Prolimatech MEga Halems or Noctua NH D-14...



Thanks friend .... OCZ Vertex 3 is killer man, and I was looking for it, but sadly it was not available, heck even Intel was hard to fine, all I was getting was some model from corsair, which I did not want to go, I had to wait for a week to get the Intel one .....
About the cooler, I am sure N620 will do just good ...... but if at all I see that its becoming hard to controll temp, I might then go for a water cooling kit like Corsair H60/H70 ....


----------



## d3p (Apr 19, 2011)

sam9s said:


> I know I am not much good in cable management ..lolzz ...... but getting this alone done took me 4 hours at a stretch .... I was so tired after the complete built, I didnt have the guts left to do a proper cable management  ...... all sata cables are still at the back, I got 4 SATA IIs HDDs, 2 Optical drives, and one SSD, so you can see, lot of cabling is still not visible ...




*4 hours* for fixing is quite a huge time IMO to fix things up. Regarding Cable management, you could have planned it during the first installation itself, that could have saved your weekends..



sam9s said:


> About the cooler, I am sure N620 will do just good ...... but if at all I see that its becoming hard to controll temp, I might then go for a water cooling kit like Corsair H60/H70 ....



you don't require a after market cooler, if the overclocking rates are in moderate level, coz the intel stock cooler performs nice & sandybridge stays cool. *Instead of H60 or H70, get a Noctua NH-D14, if & only if your overclock fails in temperatures...*


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 19, 2011)

sam9s said:


> It is actually you got tir figure exactly right, 5x faster  ....... I uploaded few more applications and windows does not seem to slow down .....( and mind you I have not even yet OCed the PC) ............ check out *THIS* article, and you would know what I mean .....
> 
> However to be frank, and transparent, the applications that uses internet to load creates a mess, like I use Trillian as my chat client, and what I installed that, I could ealisy see 1.5 seconds added to my 6 sec record, coz the bloody application connects to internet and then loads  .....
> 
> ...



OK, thanks for that Article. and you know that it isn't fair to compare a software like Trillian to consider the speed of your SSD. Anyway, it is 5x faster than a normal HDD and that's now proved. I was thinking of getting a WD Black but I might have to change my decision.

If your ambient temp is around 32-33°C then that CPU temp is just great. It's 8-10°C cooler than mine though I have a poor Hyper 212+ , I think that Cooler is doing a perfect job, OC it and test with some Prime benchmarks, see what the temp reaches max, and if it stays below 70°C I don't think you have to buy a H70 

One more thing, the Cabinet you using is just great and frankly it's enough. Just do some cable management and it will have enough airflow. I have the same as yours and even I did some cable management, so it should be an easy job for ya


----------



## abhidev (Apr 19, 2011)

@sam: nice purchase...how much did the total cost come to?

Also are you running a server...why 5tb?


----------



## Cilus (Apr 19, 2011)

@Sam...great purchase..congrats man. But as everybody is suggesting, I am also asking you to go for different PSU. Is it possible for you to change the PSU now? if yes then get a Tagan Stonerock 600W @ 4K


----------



## asingh (Apr 19, 2011)

Best to fire a game and post the RealTEMP screenshot here. It records your max.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 19, 2011)

^Ya waiting to see t..


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks you all for the inputs ....... hold on I will post each and every bench mark, on stock and OC as well, was reading couple of articles on OC and it seems I am ready to hit the production ....... just to start I did a small Prime95 test on stock system settings, IDEL and on load ........ also a tiny bench mark for SSD ....... here we go ....

*Below pic includes details on IDLE conditions as you can see no CPU load, temp outside is 33C ambient room might be 34, CPU temp is 39C which is ok. You can also see cpu running at 1.6Ghz, thats speedstep jumping in ......*

*i55.tinypic.com/atp47l.jpg

*next one is CPU running Prime95, on full load. CPU temp a very respectable 59C (with prime95 running for around 20-30 minutes) . CPU frequency the stock 3.4 (again speedstep controlling the flow). So we can safely assume that with another 1 or 1.5 Ghz chipped in the temp should not increase by more then 10C, and so my guess at 4.4, or 4.5 it should be around 70-72 .. which is perfectly okie .....but thats just a guess ... we will see what happen when I OC in just about an hour or so .... *

*i55.tinypic.com/16ks4kg.jpg

Lastly SSD bench mark, notice the random(4K) write which is what most of the time happens (not sequential). A rocking *32.14MBps* as against to the avg *0.6/0.8 MB/s*, my fastest WD 7200 64MB cache recorded a humiliating *0.88MB/s* ....... The fasted HDD on the planet which is *WD VelociRaptor 10K rpm* drive manages a max off *1.6MB/s* ...

*i54.tinypic.com/2vds2tl.jpg
*
Off to OCing  ....... more benchmarks coming ..... *


----------



## noob (Apr 19, 2011)

u dont have to over-clock. system will run gr8 out of the box


----------



## sam9s (Apr 19, 2011)

^^ Naaa I am the OC types man .... else I could have gone for a much cheaper board and i72600 and not the K one .... With C2D as well I was one off the top OCers on air cooling touching 3.22ghz. And at that time as well I bought the latest hardware so that I can OC it to the max .... I love OCing .... simple as that .... though I agree one might not even need it .......depends on the passion for your system ...


----------



## msaiashwin (Apr 19, 2011)

@sam9s...i too have the same processor with the same cooler hyper n620....but i am using a maximus iv extreme board with a haf x case....my ambient is around 30 but the humidity is very high as i am from vizag which is a coastal place..i get idle of around 43 for one core and the remaining are at around 38..are these good temps?at load while playing crysis 2 or unigine heaven the peak core is at 55 and the remaining are at 49...can you post your individual cores temps using hw monitor? With the ac on the temp on the peak core at idle is 37 and remaining are at 30...please reply.. I did not overclock.. stillat stock 3.4..


----------



## shruti (Apr 19, 2011)

great config sam9s. where did you buy your components from???


----------



## Jerin (Apr 19, 2011)

Congrats for your purchase.

Please post the price list.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 20, 2011)

msaiashwin said:


> @sam9s...i too have the same processor with the same cooler hyper n620....but i am using a maximus iv extreme board with a haf x case....my ambient is around 30 but the humidity is very high as i am from vizag which is a coastal place..i get idle of around 43 for one core and the remaining are at around 38..are these good temps?at load while playing crysis 2 or unigine heaven the peak core is at 55 and the remaining are at 49...can you post your individual cores temps using hw monitor? With the ac on the temp on the peak core at idle is 37 and remaining are at 30...please reply.. I did not overclock.. stillat stock 3.4..




with ambient temp 30, IDLE 43 is a bit high ..... usually a difference of 7,8 degrees is considered decent ..... 55 at load is just fine, you dont need to worry.........I will post indivisual temps as well, both at IDLE and OCed ...



shruti said:


> great config sam9s. where did you buy your components from???



From Nehru Place, New Delhi ...


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2011)

I am just amazed with the speed of SSD, just awesome. I think it's time to buy SSDs rather than going for WD Cavier Bkack or else....a SSD is worth every penny, even at current price. But I'd also like to know if there a noticable difference occurs while Gaming, if yes then by how much FPS..

@ashwin- I don't have a lot of idea about PC stuffs but I do about weather stuff , so you might have the same room temp as Sams but there are other important factors to include, like- Humidity, Air pressure, Precipitation and else...and as your humidity is high you should have higher temp than Sam's, so by that consideration your temp is just OK


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

@OP:dont compare 6850 to 5850.Rather compare to 6950 because the 6850 rplaces the 5750,not the 5850.

AMD had upped the number scheme by 1 to acommodate the fusion chips at the lower segment.Apparantly your homework was incorrect.
Everyone who decries the 6870 for not being faster than 5870 should know that they are comparing a performance card(6870) to an enthusiast card (5870) belonging to different segments.


----------



## asingh (Apr 20, 2011)

@ithehappy:
Unless you install the game on the SSD, you will not notice much of a difference. Level load times probably a bit, but not FPS.

Even I am considering a 60GB SSD.  About time.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

SSDs only affect caching (virtual memory that is) and boot times of OS games etc.They make no difference whatsoever on the game framerates.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 20, 2011)

^^ They does make a difference when you install the game on it. What asingh said is absolutely correct. Ssd's should be used a primary partition and thats will spruce things up. But the particular game has to be installed in the ssd partition to get some fps increments.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

vickybat said:


> ^^ They does make a difference when you install the game on it. What asingh said is absolutely correct. Ssd's should be used a primary partition and thats will spruce things up. But the particular game has to be installed in the ssd partition to get some fps increments.


no they dont.*maybe* upto 5fps in some cases.but on installing in ssds will only reduce load times (maybe significantly depending on how much to load),nothing else.

i have confirmed with a few friends.

dont cite manufacturer data because it can be very specific.even by intel/nvidia etc.

the only situation in which it really "might" make a difference is when your programs are running on virtual memory.in that case fast load times are needed.


----------



## ithehappy (Apr 20, 2011)

@Extreme Gamer- If you are not using a SSD then I don't think you should comment about it, if you have one it's different.

And it's absolutely common that to see a performance difference a game must be installed in SSD, nothing new in it. I'd like to see Sam's comment about it, coz after all he is the one who is using it, we are not (at least I don't). So if there is a FPS increase by installing the Game in SSD, Sam could tell us 

Waiting for him to comment back.....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

unless your harddrive is constantly loading data on your components in a game,it wont make any difference to use SSD or HDD.only boot and load times are affected by SSds.your game runs after being loaded onto the RAM


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> Even I am considering a 60GB SSD.  About time.



60GB is less.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> @ithehappy:
> Unless you install the game on the SSD, you will not notice much of a difference. Level load times probably a bit, but not FPS.
> 
> Even I am considering a 60GB SSD.  About time.


If you can afford it,get slc based ssd.they are a lot faster and more reliable than mlcs.


----------



## ico (Apr 20, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> @Extreme Gamer- If you are not using a SSD then I don't think you should comment about it, if you have one it's different.


But what he is saying is correct. FPS increase will only be 1 or 2 if there is *any*. But level load time will have a considerable reduction.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 20, 2011)

Here is my take on game on SSD. I am not sure what the actual results woule be but logically and technically, if you ask me, SSD would have little to do with FPS. FPS is more GPU bound than the HDD. Sure there woule be an increase in the FPS but nothing substantial ..... load time on the other hand should improve drastically, as the seek time of SSD is phenominal..........then again as I said that is just a logical guess. Dont ask me to test it as well as I am using my SSD a primary HDD with my OS on it and all the applications. I will not use it as my gaming drive, atleast not yet, may be in a year or so when SSDs become more conventional and the cost decreases.

I am preparing a small youtube video to demonstrate the SSD load times and will share it with you all soon. .....


----------



## sam9s (Apr 20, 2011)

Faun said:


> 60GB is less.



 60 GB is about right if its only the OS and applications that you want to install. No data and no games. I bought 80Gb and I am using it as 50GB and 30GB with win 7 and win 2008 server installed on each partitions. For me 50GB is pretty much sufficient for the OS and my applications ...... though it entirly depends on indivisual needs ...


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 20, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> @OP:dont compare 6850 to 5850.Rather compare to 6950 because the 6850 rplaces the 5750,not the 5850.




single cards,
5870 > 6870 > 5850 > 6850

crossfire
6870x2>5870x2/6850x2>5850x2


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 20, 2011)

Genius,i said it *replaces* ,not *performs better*.

You are pasting FUD in the sense that you are not looking at the segment.You are looking at numbers.

I said that the 6870 replaces 5770 and the 6850 replaces the 5750.
AMD did it to accomodate their fusion platform in the lower end segment.The HD6k series upto 6400 is fusion,while the 5400 was the low end discrete card previously.


To sum it up:

HD6990->HD5970
HD6970->HD5870
HD6950->HD5850
HD6870->HD5770
HD6850->HD5750 and so on.

*note*: the 6790 has no real HD 5XXX counterpart(it uses same GPU as 68XX).it was built to fight the GTX 550 Ti.

crossfire is better in the HD 6k series because in this round they got CFX scaling right and most of the time scaling is very slightly better than SLI.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 20, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> single cards,
> 5870 > 6870 > 5850 > 6850
> 
> crossfire
> 6870x2>5870x2/6850x2>5850x2



[/QUOTE]

You are still underestimating 5850 ...... the only card that beats 5850 by fair margin is 6990, even 6970 is not comprehensively ahead .........
rest are all 4,5 fps up down .....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Thanks friend .... OCZ Vertex 3 is killer man, and I was looking for it, but sadly it was not available, heck even Intel was hard to fine, all I was getting was some model from corsair, which I did not want to go, I had to wait for a week to get the Intel one .....


 not a problem on that SSD choice DUde, at least u hv one whereas we ppl here are still cribbing abt HDDs and fighting b/w SATA II and SATA III (6Gbps) or wether to go for 7200rpm drives or those costlier 10000rpm velociraptors lol...

I myself got a quotation for OCZ Vertex 3 SSD 128GB here In Mumbai for Rs. 12K (incl. of taxes) so jus planning to buy myself one of these sleek tech bricks.. 

Will use it for DUal OS setup+VMWare...


> I am preparing a small youtube video to demonstrate the SSD load times and will share it with you all soon. .....



well, for all u guys here this is wat i wanted to share with u -----> SSD Vs 10000 rpm WD raptor

So, in short ofcourse SSD wins but who it  favours (games or Apps or both) depends on person-to-person using a particular App, but in general Yes, SSDs are bloody faster than HDDs...


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2011)

Guys I dont know at what basis you are recommending power supply. I did a calculation based on my gear presented at *THIS* ....

And it gave a recommended power of *471W*, now even assuming I get an efficiency of just 75% of my PSU rated power (which BTW is based on a hypothetical scenario of CPU being at 100% load all the time (no possible)) I still would get _"75% of 650"_ = *487W* at my disposal ..... make this power supply absolutely fine .....


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 21, 2011)

^^

Dude, relax, if ur PSU is able to pump in proper Watts into ur rig without any hiccups or power fluctuations or abrupt noises coming from the components, no need to change it..


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2011)

^^ Nothing absolutely nothing of that sort ......... anyway ..... 

thanks for the video, I have prepared mine as well, should share in a moment once I get to reduce its size ......


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Guys I dont know at what basis you are recommending power supply. I did a calculation based on my gear presented at *THIS* ....
> 
> And it gave a recommended power of *471W*, now even assuming I get an efficiency of just 75% of my PSU rated power (which BTW is based on a hypothetical scenario of CPU being at 100% load all the time (no possible)) I still would get *"75% of 650" = 487W* at my disposal ..... make this power supply absolutely fine .....


No, it is not like that.

75% efficiency means, to deliver 487.5w of power to your PC components, your PSU will be taking 650w from the socket. And to deliver 650w @ 75% efficiency, your PSU will be taking in 867w from the socket.

And if you'll ask me, Cooler Master Extreme Power series are ridiculously poor and overrated PSUs. Might even burn. Better get a Corsair/Seasonic as soon as possible.


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> You are still underestimating 5850 ...... the only card that beats 5850 by fair margin is 6990, even 6970 is not comprehensively ahead .........
> rest are all 4,5 fps up down .....



Any source??


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2011)

ico said:


> No, it is not like that.
> 
> 75% efficiency means, to deliver 487.5w of power to your PC components, your PSU will be taking 650w from the socket. And to deliver 650w @ 75% efficiency, your PSU will be taking in 867w from the socket.
> 
> And if you'll ask me, Cooler Master Extreme Power series are ridiculously poor and overrated PSUs. Might even burn. Better get a Corsair/Seasonic as soon as possible.



Any source?? .. 

And I still don't get ur logic .....what ever its taking from the socket is not of the concern, what it is delivering is ...... and for what I believe..... efficiency is how much true power(watts) can the PSU deliver to the components as against to what it is actually rated for ,........anyway I need some solid articles before I believe in what you said ......



mailme.manju said:


> Any source??



Sure ..... Do all your comparisons *HERE*

Except 6990 and 6970, all cards in almost all the games is not more then 5,7 fps in comparison to 5850 ....... cutting to few exceptions like crysis and HAWX .....



Ok guys the I have created the video and uploaded it as well. Pardon me if it at all is not per the expectations ..... its just my second video on your tube 

One more thing friends .......The video ends a bit abruptly, I apologies for that as my camera battery went dead, 95% of the video is still complete, so please bear with me for a bit abrupt ending .... enjoy the video

*YouTube - SSD vs HDD Comparision.3gp*

[YOUTUBE]lv-kfDPUxww[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> the only card that beats 5850 by fair margin is 6990, even 6970 is not comprehensively ahead .........



Thats a bit overrated IMO...
5850 is a good card n performs almost = to 6870...


----------



## ico (Apr 21, 2011)

Firstly, I'd request everyone to stop arguing about HD 5850 crossfire. Sam's purchase is completely justified as he already had a HD 5850 with him earlier.


sam9s said:


> Any source?? ..
> 
> And I still don't get ur logic .....*what ever its taking from the socket is not of the concern, what it is delivering is ...... and for what I believe..... efficiency is how much true power(watts) can the PSU deliver to the components as against to what it is actually rated for ,*........anyway I need some solid articles before I believe in what you said ......


I can't find a source for you as I'm currently on mobile/wifi.

But here's my explanation.

Computer components work on Direct Current. What a power supply does is, it converts Alternating Current (mains) to DC. And this involves energy loss.

Efficiency = Power output/Power input

Now consider that you have a computer which needs 300w of power. You are using two PSUs - one is 500w rated PSU @ 80% efficiency and the other is 500w PSU @ 65% efficiency.

Both _will_ deliver 300w to the computer. The first will take in 375w from the socket to deliver 300w to the computer. The second PSU will take in 462w from the socket to deliver 300w to the computer. The first PSU is more _efficient_ as it is wasting less energy.

Similarly in an ideal scenario both PSUs will deliver their rated 500w power to the components at their respective efficiencies. The first will take in 625w whereas the second will take in 770w for doing so.

More efficient PSU = lower electricity bill. So whatever the PSU is taking in is a matter of concern. If it is taking in low power, your bill will be lower.

To sum up:
To think that a 75% efficient 500w PSU will deliver 375w is WRONG. What you should be saying is, to deliver 375w that PSU will be consume 500w.

*Now about CoolerMaster Extreme Power Plus series??*
Poor and overrated PSUs. We all have read horror stories about CM Extreme Power Plus 600w. imho that 650w unit isn't any better.


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> One more thing friends .......The video ends a bit abruptly, I apologies for that as my camera battery went dead, 95% of the video is still complete, so please bear with me for a bit abrupt ending .... enjoy the video
> 
> *YouTube - SSD vs HDD Comparision.3gp*



I think windows login & windows boot up periods are different.

No doubt, a SSD performs better than any HDD out in market till date.

Here in your case windows login takes 4-6secs, all we wanted to know is any effect on windows boot up timings.

Next loading of processor & ram are completely based on the startup programs also.

FYI a PC with 7200rpm & 32-64mb cache can also achieve that timings mentioned above.

*Post the windows boot up time.* I.E from Switch On PC -> Post -> windows loading & Login 

BTW Video was nice....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Guys I dont know at what basis you are recommending power supply. I did a calculation based on my gear presented at *THIS* ....
> 
> And it gave a recommended power of *471W*, now even assuming I get an efficiency of just 75% of my PSU rated power (which BTW is based on a hypothetical scenario of CPU being at 100% load all the time (no possible)) I still would get _"75% of 650"_ = *487W* at my disposal ..... make this power supply absolutely fine .....


Dude the rating for a good PSU states the amount of power available to the system.the efficiency determines that if your PSU is rated 1200W,upto 90%(or whatever your PSU is rated at) of the power drawn from off your wall socket is 1200W.


----------



## Joker (Apr 21, 2011)

ico said:


> I can't find a source for you as I'm currently on mobile/wifi.
> 
> But here's my explanation.
> 
> ...


nicely explained.


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

Sam,

I am not sure why you are confused, but once upon a time you used to explain all this to people here.

Efficiency is always: output/input. So for example your PSU supplies 300W TO the system, but pulls in 400W from your wall socket the efficiency works out 300/400 = 75%. You are confusing load wattage with efficiency. 

Since you wanted proof and articles from us, please read the below three in details.

Power Supply Efficiency FAQ - AnandTech Forums
Power Supply Fundamentals | silentpcreview.com
PC Power Supply Efficiency

I do not have time to find a review for your unit, but it is probably the worst possible PSU you could have purchased after iBall or Zebronics. I have kept quiet ever since you mentioned your system configuration, but now you seem to be stuck-up and are getting defensive. It will not make any difference to anyone of use if your system starts to hic-up and cause issues. You ARE running a multi-GPU sub-system. The rails do not have to be strong, they have to be extremely strong. The CM extreme 650 does not cut the ice. Sorry. We all know that. Not sure why you purchased it, but you still have time to get it returned, pour in more money get a new unit. Till then, do not OC/run stress tests/or even game with 2 cards.

Read some candid feedback.
Cooler Master Extreme power plus 650w? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

Best.


----------



## msaiashwin (Apr 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> Thanks you all for the inputs ....... hold on I will post each and every bench mark, on stock and OC as well, was reading couple of articles on OC and it seems I am ready to hit the production ....... just to start I did a small Prime95 test on stock system settings, IDEL and on load ........ also a tiny bench mark for SSD ....... here we go ....
> 
> *Below pic includes details on IDLE conditions as you can see no CPU load, temp outside is 33C ambient room might be 34, CPU temp is 39C which is ok. You can also see cpu running at 1.6Ghz, thats speedstep jumping in ......*
> 
> ...



@sam9s. I have put my core volatge at auto in the bios. So my core volatage is around 1.256v even at idle but yours is 0.906v. So could this be the cause of higher temps? Or should i lower my cpu core voltage? have you lowered yours?

My fan is at around 1400 rpm at idle and 2000 rpm at full load..Prime95 did not cross 65..

with ac on idle is around 37...

please help are my temps too high or is the fan running too fast?


----------



## Krow (Apr 21, 2011)

IIRC, the CM Extreme series is not even Active PFC, correct me if I am wrong. Doesn't that have something to do with how the PSU handles voltage fluctuations?

Anyway, here is some power supply reading for you Sam.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2011)

ico said:


> Similarly in an ideal scenario both PSUs will deliver their rated 500w power to the components at their respective efficiencies. The first will take in 625w whereas the second will take in 770w for doing so.
> 
> More efficient PSU = lower electricity bill. So whatever the PSU is taking in is a matter of concern. If it is taking in low power, your bill will be lower.
> 
> ...



Actually I am saying the same thing, its just in other words or in a different manner ...... see you say "_to deliver 375w that a PSU will be consume 500w_ right." Now read carefully ....... what if that PSU is rated 400W ..... and still needs to diliver 375W (coz the system needs 375W) ..... it wont be able to do as per your explaination it need 500W to be drawn right ..... what happenes then ...simple PSU starts to deliver 300W (instead of needed 375W) ..... which make my saying corrent as well, as 75% of 400 would be 300 ........



d3p5kor said:


> I think windows login & windows boot up periods are different.
> 
> No doubt, a SSD performs better than any HDD out in market till date.
> 
> ...



even if we take windows boot time in fact we add post as well ...... the relative difference would be same ..... I took windows login time as an example to show the difference .... the other video that *ashu *shared compares complete boot time which is what you want. (check that video) and in no way an HDD can achieve the same ....... ashus video also compares the game load time and all as well, both the video together can give a user a fair bit of an idea what we are talking about here ......


----------



## d3p (Apr 21, 2011)

to the point..refer the below thread & read it completely.

its about the CM extreme series psu.

**www.thinkdigit.com/forum/hardware-q/100981-issue-palit-hd4850-sonic.html* 

I'm quite lazy enough to look around, don't mind can you just post the video link you talking about.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Apr 21, 2011)

sam9s said:


> I took windows login time as an example to show the difference .... the other video that *ashu *shared compares complete boot time which is what you want. (check that video) and in no way an HDD can achieve the same ....... ashus video also compares the game load time and all as well, both the video together can give a user a fair bit of an idea what we are talking about here ......



Exactly.. SSDs are way faster... looks like everyone missed the video i posted so here it is again ---> *SSD vs WD Raptor 10000 rpm HDD*


----------



## asingh (Apr 21, 2011)

Sam:

*Efficiency Standard:*
What ever the PUSH OUT by the PSU, it will operate at its efficiency level, or nearby. Ideally it should. It is not a fixed input it needs, as it pushes out more wattage it will subsequently pull the respectful amount as per the efficiency factor.

Suppose you have a 650W rated unit.

These would be the values in watts:



Rated|Output|Input|Efficiency
650|450|540|83%
650|500|600|83%
650|550|660|83%
650|600|720|83%
650|650|780|83%
Of course they might not be so ideally fixed in terms of INPUT, but an ideal PSU should do that. So no matter what the output is, the input is a factor of the efficiency.


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2011)

asingh said:


> Sam,
> 
> I am not sure why you are confused, but once upon a time you used to explain all this to people here.
> 
> ...



ok ok hold on dude, I am not going defensive or anything, if you know me I welcome all suggestions and recommendations, all I expect is some backup data, so that I can read the actual article ( thats just my belief to read articles) and I always have few articles before I make a judgement .... dont get me wrong here, it does not mean I do not trust my fellow members here ... 

Few things I would like to clear ...... I did not buy Extreme power with my current rig .... it was there already running for 6 months on my previous system ( a C2D@3.22, same 4 HDD, optical drives plus one 5850) and was performing pretty okie.) second I wont be running a multi GPU, I bought a second 5850, knowing in all probability that my bro would like to have it ..... also a single 5850 in itself is a beauty of a card and I have not faced any current gen games (including Crysis 2, bulletstrome, COD:Black Ops, SHIFT 2 ...etc) where I have faced and unplayable FPS drop (@ 1080p on 24" Display on all settings high) ..... so another 5850 is just a future investment, when games arrive that do start to drop fps ... ubtill then my bro will enjoy it



Krow said:


> IIRC, the CM Extreme series is not even Active PFC, correct me if I am wrong. Doesn't that have something to do with how the PSU handles voltage fluctuations?
> 
> Anyway, here is some power supply reading for you Sam.
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-components-configurations/104472-basic-guide-right-power-supply.html



Thanks for the guide .... BTW CM eXtreme IS active PFC, check out his review video ....

YouTube - Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus 650W PSU

at about 48th second she confirms its an Active PFC


----------



## msaiashwin (Apr 21, 2011)

please reply to my post..


----------



## sam9s (Apr 21, 2011)

msaiashwin said:


> please reply to my post..




Friend dont touch voltages unless, you are overclocking ...... you can not control the attributes if they are set to AUTO, so even though ur temp at ldle stats a bit higher then mine, you can't do much about it. At AUTO settings keep changing, you will notice your voltage different the next time you boot.....so chill,   as I said 55 on load @ stock is perfectly fine ....... let me know if you plan to OC, then will see what needs to be done if at all ......



Guys another small benchmark .... Win Base Score called WEI

*i53.tinypic.com/whnxaa.jpg


----------



## sam9s (Apr 26, 2011)

Ok friends here are the prices for what I bought. 

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/7694/20110426223845.jpg

My rest of the configuration is in my sig .....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 27, 2011)

not bad man.which modules did you get from G.Skill?


----------



## sam9s (Apr 27, 2011)

^^ Ripjaws F3-12800CL9S


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Apr 28, 2011)

Good Good 

Why did you not get RipjawsX?


----------



## abhidev (Apr 28, 2011)

@sam: hey why is it showing 8948 mb as total graphics memory??


----------



## sam9s (May 4, 2011)

Okie upgraded my PSU to *Corsair TX750W* and added a second 5850 as well so now the specs looks more solid ...... hope now I should not have complains regarding the PSU ...


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 4, 2011)

good good


----------



## tkin (May 4, 2011)

abhidev said:


> @sam: hey why is it showing 8948 mb as total graphics memory??


Its graphics memory virtualization, supported in WDDM 1.1, used in win7. Search for WDDM is google/wikipedia.



sam9s said:


> Okie upgraded my PSU to *Corsair TX750W* and added a second 5850 as well so now the specs looks more solid ...... hope now I should not have complains regarding the PSU ...


You have probably the most balanced high power rig I saw in this forum(most users get e7200+GTX580/6950 etc, no offense to them)

Here's a comparison of 5850CF and the Fastest Single card to date, the GTX580:
Bench - GPU11 - AnandTech :: Your Source for Hardware Analysis and News
See the sparks fly? 5850 CF(aka 5970) wins hand down. And its cheaper too.


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

5850CF ~ 6850CF...
*@sam9s*, IMO ur rig s awesome except for tat SSD part..


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> 5850CF ~ 6850CF...
> *@sam9s*, IMO ur rig s awesome except for tat SSD part..


What's wrong with that SSD?(I'm not much into ssd, can't justify the cost)


----------



## sam9s (May 5, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> 5850CF ~ 6850CF...
> *@sam9s*, IMO ur rig s awesome except for tat SSD part..



And I thought the SSD part was the best. I know the cost per GB is pretty high for now, but trust me upgrading to an SSD is one single upgrade that has actually shown a clear phenomenal leap in the performance of the system. I think you missed few benchmarks posted in this thread. Two you tube videos and a link to how much difference does an SSD makes. Believe me once you have worked on an SSD, you would not want to go back to a HDD, what ever may be the cost.....


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

sam9s said:


> And I thought the SSD part was the best. I know the cost per GB is pretty high for now, but trust me upgrading to an SSD is one single upgrade that has actually shown a clear phenomenal leap in the performance of the system. I think you missed few benchmarks posted in this thread. Two your tube videos and a link to how much difference does an SSD makes. Believe me once you have worked on an SSD, you would not want to go back to a HDD, what ever may be the cost.....



I'm not sayin tat addin SSD is a bad idea, but the one u've added is the older Intel G2 model. The sequential write speed isn't that good, and for a few bucks less, the new 34nm NAND F60(Corsair force 60GB) is great..


----------



## tkin (May 5, 2011)

sam9s said:


> And I thought the SSD part was the best. I know the cost per GB is pretty high for now, but trust me upgrading to an SSD is one single upgrade that has actually shown a clear phenomenal leap in the performance of the system. I think you missed few benchmarks posted in this thread. Two your tube videos and a link to how much difference does an SSD makes. Believe me once you have worked on an SSD, you would not want to go back to a HDD, what ever may be the cost.....


Yeah, I just wish they get a little cheaper, I can't justify the cost to my parents, they would rather buy me 2x2TB HDDs than a SSD.

Post some CF benchmarks(crysis/metro)


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

But u won't notice the poor write speed unless you are transferring large files or installing apps regularly. The extra capacity is also a big benefit...


----------



## sam9s (May 5, 2011)

mailme.manju said:


> I'm not sayin tat addin SSD is a bad idea, but the one u've added is the older Intel G2 model. The sequential write speed isn't that good, and for a few bucks less, the new 34nm NAND F60(Corsair force 60GB) is great..



Its still in the top 5 SSD world wide, with vertex 3 leading. Anyway its about the availabity here, initially I went for Vertex 3 but it was not available. Heck even for Intel I had to wait for a week. Anyhow ATM even just getting an SSD is enough let alone the best one ...  




tkin said:


> Yeah, I just wish they get a little cheaper, I can't justify the cost to my parents, they would rather buy me 2x2TB HDDs than a SSD.
> 
> Post some CF benchmarks(crysis/metro)



yes even I was a bit skeptical to get one initially, but most off the reviews were just raving about it, so I though ...."what the heck lets go for it" .... i know i knwo the same cannot be done when with parents ...
But rest assured, its actually THE best upgrade I have done ...... phenomenal difference in running windows and all the applications ....

About the benckmark, I just did a small one, using S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat Benchmark

*techPowerUp!* has number of benchmark tools at their disposal at *THIS* page . I choose one of the toughest one and that was ...* S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Call of Pripyat Benchmark* .... 

*Single GPU ..*

*img94.imageshack.us/img94/5070/singlegpu.jpg

*Multi GPU*

*img819.imageshack.us/img819/9763/multigpu.jpg

The last test "_sunshafts_" was the toughest and we can clearly see that the FPS has doubled, making it clear that the CF is working ........

All setting were set to extreme .... with 1080p resolution ...

*img696.imageshack.us/img696/9195/20110505025127.jpg

How ever I did not have any actual game to run the tests on, except Crysis 2 which is what I m currently playing, and crysis 2 did not scale well on multi GPU, I mean I already was on 50+ fps on single 5850, adding one extra did not make much of a difference ........ not on crysis 2



mailme.manju said:


> But u won't notice the poor write speed unless you are transferring large files or installing apps regularly. The extra capacity is also a big benefit...



BTW write speed is not poor, its just low in _reference _to the best SSD (Vertex 3)
Given the real time scenario which would be against a conventional HDD it out performs hand down.
BTW the randon write (4K) X25M Beats Vertex 2 _and _Corsair ...

*img806.imageshack.us/img806/9046/20110505113254.jpg

Also note that its the (4K) small chunk random read and write that we mostly do. 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

^^Wow great results of CF....



sam9s said:


> Its still in the top 5 SSD world wide, with vertex 3 leading.


Intel x-25m??


----------



## sam9s (May 5, 2011)

I guess so yes ... in the same capacity atleast ....

Top 5 SSDs | PCWorld


----------



## MegaMind (May 5, 2011)

sam9s said:


> I guess so yes ... in the same capacity atleast ....
> 
> Top 5 SSDs | PCWorld



Errr... That was a year ago, also that was 160GB... Not to disappoint u...
But since u've bought it, i dont wanna go any deeper...


----------



## sam9s (May 5, 2011)

Had no option .... as I said tight availability ...


----------



## clear_lot (May 15, 2011)

nice rig.

from which shop did you get this setup?


----------



## sam9s (May 15, 2011)

^^ Not from a particular shop, 2,3 from NP, Delhi. One was SMC international that I remember ..... : )


----------



## clear_lot (May 16, 2011)

^ yeah, SMC is good. my rig is from there.

whats your OC on the CPU?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 23, 2011)

Sorry admins for bumping a old thread but I completely missed it.


Congrats Sam. Awesome pc man  
the things you wrote bout Windows 7 boot speed is awesome


----------



## sam9s (May 23, 2011)

clear_lot said:


> ^ yeah, SMC is good. my rig is from there.
> 
> whats your OC on the CPU?



SMC is good but its a bit over priced, so you need to know the correct market value to confront that guy ...... apart from that hes good ...

I havent OCed yet (I will though surely as I got P67 for that reason only, else was inclind towards H67 as well) but i am kinda busy with my other system project, which I will soon share with my fellow friends here as well with a new thread ..... 



thetechfreak said:


> Sorry admins for bumping a old thread but I completely missed it.
> 
> Congrats Sam. Awesome pc man
> the things you wrote bout Windows 7 boot speed is awesome



Hey its not that old a thread .....come on 15-20 days is no big deal .... 
and thanks for the compliments. Yes SSD does make a LOT of difference, I am telling I have been in to this computer assembling for long and I have not seen a single upgrade yet that has landed in to so much performance difference. Mark my word on this ........ I am just wating eagerly for the SSD price to fall down to have all partitions on it ..... that would be something..


----------



## tkin (May 23, 2011)

sam9s said:


> SMC is good but its a bit over priced, so you need to know the correct market value to confront that guy ...... apart from that hes good ...
> 
> I havent OCed yet (I will though surely as I got P67 for that reason only, else was inclind towards H67 as well) but i am kinda busy with my other system project, which I will soon share with my fellow friends here as well with a new thread .....
> 
> ...


SSDs have low MTBF, I'd stay away, my data is more important to me than speed, by the time ssd will get cheaper cloud storage will ruin storage market anyway(not in india, you hearing me UPA???)


----------



## asingh (May 24, 2011)

^^
The new SSDs with the SF controllers are quite good. Will not fail for quite a lot of years down the line.


----------



## tkin (May 24, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> The new SSDs with the SF controllers are quite good. Will not fail for quite a lot of years down the line.


The SLCs won't but the mlcs have 10000MTBF right? So that's not much.


----------



## sam9s (May 25, 2011)

Yep, agreed to a point, but then SSDs are the future and so new techs will be in pipeline to eradicate any such bottleneck, as correctly mentioned by asingh, so yea I'd still say SSDs are something to look forward to.

BTW I presume all current gen SSDs are SLCs, like mine INTEL X-25M has a MTFB of 1.2 million hours (*SOURCE*) and its not one of the top SSDs available. So I dont think its a matter of much concern.

AN article to ponder ..... SSD Myths and Legends - "write endurance" article in StorageSearch.com


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

ill consider SSDs when 256GB SATA III SLCs cost 10-12k


----------



## sam9s (May 25, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> ill consider SSDs when 256GB SATA III SLCs cost 10-12k



Will reach there infact much less than what you have quoted, and in not more then a year as well.....


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 25, 2011)

i think it will take *at least* 2 years for that to happen.

SLCs are WAY more expensive than MLCs.


----------

